# New to the forum // Wholesale Nursery



## [email protected] (May 9, 2011)

Checking to see what you all think is the best way to get back customers. Our company has expanded a lot and our accountant printed out a list of customers that haven't been in, in over a year. Wow. 

I'm assuming a lot of you are landscapers. How would you like to be approached about winning back your business? 

A lot has changed here as I said, we are very competitive on prices, have quality product, expanded inventory and replaced several people that didn't work out. 

Hoping this is where to post this and I get some good feedback. Thank you.


----------



## LauneLandscapes (Oct 30, 2009)

Do you deliver to Ireland?


----------

